# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen Essie79

## essie79

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben Esther 32 jaar. In het dagelijks leven ben ik gastouder. Ik ben op deze site terecht gekomen omdat ik antidepressiva slik, daarom ben ik ook in de wajong terecht gekomen. Dankzij de medicijnen gaat het heel goed en heb ik mezelf gewaagd aan het moederschap. Ik heb inmiddels een zoontje van 17 weken. 

groetjes, Esther

----------


## dotito

Eerst en vooral hartelijk welkom Essie, bij MediCyti.


Fijn te lezen dat het goed met je gaat. En proficiat met je kleine spruit... :Wink: 

Geniet er maar van want ze zijn vlug groot.

Groetjes do

----------


## essie79

Hoi Do,

Dankjewel! Zat net even op mijn eigen profiel te kijken, inmiddels ben ik al weer 2 jaar lid. Dus leuk idee om je voor te stellen aan elkaar. De kleine vent wordt inderdaad al snel groot, morgen is hij alweer 17 weken!

groetjes, Esther

----------


## Elisabeth9

Essie79: Proficiat ook namens mij met je zoontje van 17 weken oud...wauw wat pril nog, ik hoop dat alles goed met "jou" gaat en met de baby... :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat je medicijnen jou zo goed helpen, en ik hoop dat je hulp genoeg hebt met de verzorging van de kleine...dapper dat je de stap gewaagd hebt ondanks je medicijnen...heb het goed heb het fijn...veel geluk...

Warme groet van Elisa  :Embarrassment: .....

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Leuk zeg een zoontje van 17 weken! ben er maar heel trots op!
Hopelijk voel je je snel thuis op dit forum!
X Femke

----------


## essie79

Ik voel me hier zeker thuis Femke, zit er al 2 jaar op ;-), en ik ben een hele trotse mama, van een ontzettend gewenst lief en vrolijk kind :-)) 

Elisa: Dankje wel voor je mailtje. Ik ben een zogenaamde bam-mam. Aangezien ik de prinses op het witte paard nog niet ben tegengekomen...Maar alles gaat prima, ik hou het heel goed draaiende. In mijn kraamtijd had ik wel hulp van vriendinnen die de boodschappen deden of even oppasten zodat ik bij kon slapen. Maar ook nu als ik omhoog zit staan ze voor me klaar. Ook ga ik af en toe een week naar mijn ouders, die gek zijn op de kleine. Maar het meeste komt op mij neer, maar dat geeft niet, daar heb ik zelf heel bewust voor gekozen. De gulle lach die ik 's morgens krijg als ik mijn zoontje uit bed haal....daar kan geen medicijn tegenop :-))

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Lijkt me zelf ook erg leuk een kleine!
Maar dat komt ook nog wel hoop ik!
Hoe heet hij als trouwens ? :Smile:

----------


## essie79

Kindjes zijn ook leuk ;-) Ik werk al 15 jaar met kinderen waarvan 7 jaar als gastouder. Dat bevalt goed. Maandag ga ik weer aan de slag voor 2 dagen per week. Mijn zoontje heet Christiaan.

----------


## Ronald68

Welkom Essie,
Gefeliciteerd met de kleine, 17 weken leuk hoor. Ik heb er ondertussen al 3 tussen de 6 en de 11 maar zit nog wel tussen de kleine kinderen. Mijn vrouw is namelijk ook gastouder.

----------


## essie79

Gastouder is een leuk beroep Ronald, zo blijven we jong, haha.

----------


## Ronald68

Yep en ze gaan om een uur of 6 weer naar huis.

----------


## essie79

Hahaha, ja, dat is altijd weer een fijn moment van de dag, vooral als je ze die dag achter het behang hebt willen plakken.

----------


## Ronald68

Je hebt het helemaal door.

Ik zie de kids overigens alleen maar s'ochtends tussen de middag en na 5 uur. Sommigen haal en breng ik tussen de middag naar school. Dus voor mij valt het wel mee hoor.

----------


## essie79

Aha, dat scheelt. Bij mij wisselt het. Ik had eerst kinderen die na schooltijd kwamen en 2 kleintjes. Nu na de geboorte van mijn zoontje begin ik met een baby. Ach, ik heb een harry potter kelder, haha. Tot nu toe heb ik het wel getroffen, heb ik hele makkelijke kinderen. Gaat helemaal goed komen.

----------


## Ronald68

Binnenkort komt er hier weer een babytje (of 2). De meesten vertrekken weer zodra ze 4 zijn, of ze moeten bij onze eigen kids op school zitten.

----------

